
Judge: BitTorrent Downloads Are Protected Anonymous Speech - evo_9
https://torrentfreak.com/judge-bittorrent-downloads-are-protected-anonymous-speech-120321/
======
vignesh_vs_in
Nope...

<quote> Update: Shortly after this article was published we learned that the
order in question has been vacated. It turns out that the order was drafted by
a defense attorney and Judge Schumacher apparently signed it by mistake,
assuming all parties agreed on it. This is bad news for the defendants and
means that the mass-BitTorrent lawsuits in Florida state courts are very much
alive for now.<quote>

